# [Resolved] SX OS - sxflashcard. c o m  - feedback



## astrojs (Jun 22, 2018)

*UPDATE*: astrojs got his money back and the issues has been resolved!
The seller was very helpful in the end, and emails was accidentally caught in the spam filters.
/ Issac

---- original message ----

Hi All,

I created my account on this site to share a bad experience I had with sxflashcard. c o m which is supposed to be official Team Xecuter reseller. I ordered SX OS from them on 19-Jun-2018 and then immediately canceled. Since then I sent a couple of messages to get my money back but they stopped responding. They marked my order as "shipped" but until today I have not received the code or the money. I already bought OS code from another site, so I'm ok, but I still can't get my money back. I will issue charge back request in my bank but it will take around 90 days to be processed. Avoid at any cost!


----------



## Brayton (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm sorry for you.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 22, 2018)

astrojs said:


> and then immediately canceled.


There's your problem, why would you immediately cancel it?


----------



## astrojs (Jun 23, 2018)

Because on their website they were stated that the code is being sent immediately. When I asked about it, they said they would send it the next day. I have the right to cancel if the code was not already sent to me right? Just to add to that, I did not receive the code until today. I will attach the screenshot of my discussion with them.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 23, 2018)

astrojs said:


> Because on their website they were stated that the code is being sent immediately. When I asked about it, they said they would send it the next day. I have the right to cancel if the code was not already sent to me right? Just to add to that, I did not receive the code until today. I will attach the screenshot of my discussion with them.


You you basically canceled because you were too impatient to wait a day

what


----------



## Randall Stevens (Jun 23, 2018)

This has been so poorly distributed and handled all around. Clearly nobody was ready for the volume. From the top on down I would consider this a mess.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> You you basically canceled because you were too impatient to wait a day
> 
> what


Are you implying it's okay for him not to be able to cancel? The reason why he canceled doesn't matter at all. The website has a cancel button, it should work. He even sent messages to the guys and they still didn't refund him, it's unacceptable.


----------



## tunip3 (Jun 23, 2018)

astrojs said:


> Because on their website they were stated that the code is being sent immediately. When I asked about it, they said they would send it the next day. I have the right to cancel if the code was not already sent to me right? Just to add to that, I did not receive the code until today. I will attach the screenshot of my discussion with them.


ya got your code ya didnt pay twice sooo your money wasnt stolen you just got a product you didnt really want just re sell it lol


----------



## astrojs (Jun 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> You you basically canceled because you were too impatient to wait a day
> 
> what



I do not understand your point. You're always entitled to cancel if the order has not been already fulfilled. Again - it's 23 of June today so 4 days have passed and I did not receive the code or ANY response. Don't I have the right to buy the code elsewhere and ask for the refund?


----------



## djp-AKA-bionic (Jun 23, 2018)

i got a code from them within 10 minutes after paying


----------



## tunip3 (Jun 23, 2018)

MyLegGuy said:


> Are you implying it's okay for him not to be able to cancel? The reason why he canceled doesn't matter at all. The website has a cancel button, it should work. He even sent messages to the guys and they still didn't refund him, it's unacceptable.


he canceled straight away they didnt register it, they messed up now he has a code he doesnt want to use and is non refundable, you shouldnt flip flop on purchases as you will probably mess it up


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 23, 2018)

astrojs said:


> I do not understand your point. You're always entitled to cancel if the order has not been already fulfilled. Again - it's 23 of June today so 4 days have passed and I did not receive the code or ANY response. Don't I have the right to buy the code elsewhere and ask for the refund?


Oh I thought it was only 2 days, because timezones exist and I thought it was Jun 21st where I lived

Yeah that's bad, disregard my previous posts


----------



## astrojs (Jun 23, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> ya got your code ya didnt pay twice sooo your money wasnt stolen you just got a product you didnt really want just re sell it lol



No I did not get the code at all.


----------



## tunip3 (Jun 23, 2018)

astrojs said:


> Because on their website they were stated that the code is being sent immediately. When I asked about it, they said they would send it the next day. I have the right to cancel if the code was not already sent to me right? Just to add to that, I did not receive the code until today. I will attach the screenshot of my discussion with them.





astrojs said:


> I do not understand your point. You're always entitled to cancel if the order has not been already fulfilled. Again - it's 23 of June today so 4 days have passed and I did not receive the code or ANY response. Don't I have the right to buy the code elsewhere and ask for the refund?



you just bloody said you got the code

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



astrojs said:


> No I did not get the code at all.


you said "i did not get the code until today" that means you only got the code today


----------



## astrojs (Jun 23, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> you just bloody said you got the code
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Sorry, I'm not a native speaker so I may have used incorrect wording. What I meant is that at the moment I still have not received the code.


----------



## tunip3 (Jun 23, 2018)

astrojs said:


> Sorry, I'm not a native speaker so I may have used incorrect wording. What I meant is that at the moment I still have not received the code.


ok


----------



## astrojs (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm attaching a screenshot of my communication with them.


----------



## astrojs (Jun 23, 2018)

Also, I trusted the site because TX site listed them as US re-seller. They are not, they are based in China and charged my credit card in CNY.



 

My point is to warn other users of this forum - I lost my money and I'm not even 100% sure if I'll get it back (and when). It's only $30 but still I do not want to ignore it because it's not fair.


----------



## veddermandan (Jun 23, 2018)

Dudes 14yo enough said 
Chill the fuck out little boy


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 23, 2018)

You think that's bad, I ordered from 3ds-flashcard back in may and it's just been sitting on PAYMENT ACCEPTED for the last 2-3 weeks...  Ship the damn thing already... sheesh (I know it's only been out about a week, but it's like even that long of a wait is ridic...)


----------



## astrojs (Jun 23, 2018)

veddermandan said:


> Dudes 14yo enough said
> Chill the fuck out little boy



Hmm... since when 14 year olds are allowed to have a credit card? Even if you're right and I'm 14 and I stole the credit card from my parents (LOL), I still want to warn other users of this forum to buy elsewhere.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 23, 2018)

astrojs said:


> Hmm... since when 14 year olds are allowed to have a credit card? Even if you're right and I'm 14 and I stole the credit card from my parents (LOL), I still want to warn other users of this forum to buy elsewhere.


Here in the US, its actually possible to have a credit card at age 13 if you have permission from your parent/guardian. They allow this to allow the child to build up a good (or bad) credit history.


----------



## astrojs (Jun 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Here in the US, its actually possible to have a credit card at age 13 if you have permission from your parent/guardian. They allow this to allow the child to build up a good (or bad) credit history.



It's a bit off-topic but I do not think it's a good indication of how good bank customer you're going to be. There's a lot of stupid things you can do until you're grown-up  I love States anyway, I spent 1 year of my life there as a University student and I loved every minute of it.


----------



## scottgl (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm trying to order SX OS from sxflashcard.com. How do I pay via paypal? I haven't received any sort of link to pay with paypal.


----------



## Raikkonen94 (Jun 27, 2018)

scottgl said:


> I'm trying to order SX OS from sxflashcard.com. How do I pay via paypal? I haven't received any sort of link to pay with paypal.



Contact their customer service. I did the same this morning. I ordered the SX OS license, chose Paypal and got into a chat where you give your order nr. and then you can transfer the money. As soon as they received it you get your code. Took about 20 minutes in total for me I think.


----------



## EclipseSin (Jun 27, 2018)

Perhaps you will get lucky and they will send a code after your money is returned.  Than you can give me that code for being a cool poorson who isn't paying for SX OS.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

seems only the UK got theirs mostly on time


----------



## its1337 (Jun 27, 2018)

which site is the fastest to deliver sx os license?


----------



## Issac (Jul 16, 2018)

*UPDATE*: astrojs got his money back and the issues has been resolved!
The seller was very helpful in the end, and emails was accidentally caught in the spam filters.


----------

